# Saudis arrest bird



## Ravi (Jan 4, 2011)

Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

    		     			    			    			    				         				        					A  vulture tagged by scientists at Tel Aviv University has strayed into  Saudi Arabian territory, where it was promptly arrested on suspicion of  being a Mossad spy, Israeli and Saudi media reported Tuesday.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> A  vulture tagged by scientists at Tel Aviv University has strayed into  Saudi Arabian territory, where it was promptly arrested on suspicion of  being a Mossad spy, Israeli and Saudi media reported Tuesday.



Da bird is done!


----------



## Anguille (Jan 4, 2011)

First I want to know if I will get rep for posting in this thread. Other wise, I'm going to just ignore it.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 4, 2011)

The Saudi officials are following in the nobel path of Inspector Cluseau and Boris Bandenoff.

The cool thing is, the Mossad is so terrifically effective, they feel they have reason to worry about stray birds.

This bird has achieved a Mossad goal though.    It is like it set all Saudi officialdom a binet Simon test.   And they got a 60 on it.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 4, 2011)

It was a _stool pigeon!_ 



I crack myself up, I tell you!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 4, 2011)

they arrested a BIRD?

the fuckers.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Birdowned?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Let's be grateful it wasn't a bald eagle. They'd have the damned thing on TV confessing to be spying for the US.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 4, 2011)

What a bunch of wingnuts. Nest they willl be tar and feathering rubber duckies.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Let's be grateful it wasn't a bald eagle. They'd have the damned thing on TV confessing to be spying for the US.



I doubt it.

They know that Americans aren't that smart.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be grateful it wasn't a bald eagle. They'd have the damned thing on TV confessing to be spying for the US.
> ...


 Obviously you believe the bird is a spy.


----------



## jillian (Jan 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> A  vulture tagged by scientists at Tel Aviv University has strayed into  Saudi Arabian territory, where it was promptly arrested on suspicion of  being a Mossad spy, Israeli and Saudi media reported Tuesday.



so first egypt got a shark...and the saudis got a bird... 

damn, you'd think the israelis were sigfried and roy. 

what's next? killer rabbits?

here's the police sketch:







i think he looks kind of shifty


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 4, 2011)

Anguille said:


> What a bunch of wingnuts. Nest they willl be tar and feathering rubber duckies.



Seagulls are really going to be trouble.

Some Saudi sailor lets loose with his 50 cal at them feeding at the back end of the ship can just claim to his captain that he was killing mossad agents.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 4, 2011)

Sure, they captured it. But how are they going to get it to talk?


----------



## Anguille (Jan 4, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of wingnuts. Nest they willl be tar and feathering rubber duckies.
> ...


 They are very gullible. It's fun to egg them on, nest-pas?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 4, 2011)

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> ...


 That rabbit is down right steely eyed! Very frightening...shudder!


----------



## Anguille (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be grateful it wasn't a bald eagle. They'd have the damned thing on TV confessing to be spying for the US.
> ...


 Do you really think that? Or are you just parrotting some Kentucky Fried sheik-in?


----------



## Anguille (Jan 4, 2011)

Je suis trés emu(e) par cette ficelle.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 4, 2011)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 4, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> This has to be a joke.


 Sparrow us the yokes!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuN-tFvgRc0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jan 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



lol.. i thought the same thing!!!


----------



## Ravi (Jan 4, 2011)

If the vulture is female will she have to wear a burka in the slammer? Or will they simply stone her?


----------



## logical4u (Jan 4, 2011)

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



"It's an attack rabbit!"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I don't know Rabbits have been known to run off 6 feet long rattle snakes

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMxQAkAeP5E[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 4, 2011)

Send in an Army of strippers with pork chops and 40s of Malt liquor, that will send any Muslim army into retreat.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 4, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I don't know Rabbits have been known to run off 6 feet long rattle snakes


 Don't expect me to swallow that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Send in an Army of strippers with pork chops and 40s of Malt liquor.......


That would really work if you were attacking black men in the hood.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Send in an Army of strippers with pork chops and 40s of Malt liquor.......
> ...



Actually it wouldn't, we would make the strippers give us lap dances, take the pork chops and the beer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

Anguille said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know Rabbits have been known to run off 6 feet long rattle snakes
> ...



I provided the video as proof. Well the rattle snake might have been 5 and a half feet long.


----------



## jillian (Jan 4, 2011)

logical4u said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvs5pqf-DMA[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 4, 2011)

Anguille said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know Rabbits have been known to run off 6 feet long rattle snakes
> ...



Rabbits are nasty little critters all right. And here's the proof!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmu5sRIizdw[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 4, 2011)

jillian said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





Now that's what I call great minds.....

...or something.


----------



## jillian (Jan 4, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



snap. lol.. 

*cyber high five*


----------



## Ropey (Jan 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> A  vulture tagged by scientists at Tel Aviv University has strayed into  Saudi Arabian territory, where it was promptly arrested on suspicion of  being a Mossad spy, Israeli and Saudi media reported Tuesday.



Thanks for making my day... 

Even if it is not true, it's funny.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> A  vulture tagged by scientists at Tel Aviv University has strayed into  Saudi Arabian territory, where it was promptly arrested on suspicion of  being a Mossad spy, Israeli and Saudi media reported Tuesday.





*sucking thumb on ground in fetal possition, murmuring: This has to be the Onion, This has to be the Onion, This has to be the Onion, This has to be the Onion, This has to be the Onion*


----------



## logical4u (Jan 4, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



OFF SUBJECT there is a video out there that shows a rabbit chasing a snake.  It runs up to it and bites its tail, harrassing it, util it climbs a tree.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it is true...even USA Today is reporting it.

Saudis are really, really paranoid.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 4, 2011)

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> ...




Here he is in action to.  B A-fred Saudis, B. berry A-fred.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCI18qAoKq4[/ame]


----------



## Anguille (Jan 4, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Nest time I see a punny rabbit I'm going to quack him one in the kisser.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





A real rabbit attack


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



presented again by the incredible mutated vegetable


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



birdbrain, I think the video is funny espically when the snake climbs a tree to get away.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



what video?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



vegetable, it was in the post  I made, and the one you responded to.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



o'rly?

maybe you need to bump it again.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

I heard once that a rabbit attacked a snake...but I find it hard to believe.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Why do I need to do that vegetable? It's on this page. If you want to look at it again  scroll up and click on the postr and watch until it's nap time.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



i can't find it on this page, i guess you have to post it.

and it is not nice to call others a vegetable.

tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> I heard once that a rabbit attacked a snake...but I find it hard to believe.



inconceivable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



vegetable, are you that stupid ? You can't find the page you are on?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



i can, and there is no video on this page. i saw several cool monty python videos on the other pages. are you referring to those videos?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I guess you have a quest in search of the holy video. I could be lying if there is no video but that would be up to you to prove I am lying.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> First I want to know if I will get rep for posting in this thread. Other wise, I'm going to just ignore it.



yeah


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 5, 2011)

Vultures are good at high altitude flight.

But they don't normally sing this well.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cKA-Pf3qLc"]friends indeed[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Jan 5, 2011)

The  people  hand over the bird to the competent authorities, found with bird body on his back and sticker on the wing bears the symbol x63 and bracelets metal around his leg with the code H1 - Ho5 and the other leg where the bracelet brass written by 'Israel' and followed by letters to symbolize the University," Tel Aviv "and a third implanted on the body online external device! " &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578;: &#8220;&#1608;&#1602;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1604;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1583;&#1578; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1592;&#1607;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1603;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1586; x63 &#1608;&#1571;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1587;&#1575;&#1602;&#1607; &#1576;&#1585;&#1605;&#1586; H1 &#8211; Ho5 &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1606;&#1581;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1603;&#1578;&#1608;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; '&#1573;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;' &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1578;&#1585;&#1605;&#1586; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; &#8220;&#1578;&#1604; &#1571;&#1576;&#1610;&#1576;&#8221; &#1608;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1586; &#1579;&#1575;&#1604;&#1579; &#1605;&#1586;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1580;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; &#1605;&#1578;&#1589;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580;&#1610;!&#8221; 
????? ??? ???? ????? ?????? ???? ???????? &#8211; ????? ?????? ???????????

A Tagged Bird was found and Handed over to the competent Authorities, What would you do if you found a tagged bird?   Nowhere in the story  is spying or mossad mentioned,  That was added by the Israeli Hacks


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> First I want to know if I will get rep for posting in this thread. Other wise, I'm going to just ignore it.



See how much easier life could be if you could just buy rep ?


----------



## Meister (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone know what the "pecking order" for this bird was?


----------



## Si modo (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> A  vulture tagged by scientists at Tel Aviv University has strayed into  Saudi Arabian territory, where it was promptly arrested on suspicion of  being a Mossad spy, Israeli and Saudi media reported Tuesday.


They've got the vulture and the shark in separate interrogation rooms.  They're no dummies, they're not going to let those two confer before interrogation.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> I heard once that a rabbit attacked a snake...but I find it hard to believe.


 Not a very polite thing to say about Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 I hope you two don't try to beet each  other up. All we need is peas.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

Has any one else noticed that L.K. Eder's avi is a bird?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Your inane punning attempts are robin my brain cells.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> I heard once that a rabbit attacked a snake...but I find it hard to believe.






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rebnrnGLKh0[/ame]


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

Why did you post a blank reply, Val?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Has any one else noticed that L.K. Eder's avi is a bird?





Anguille's as well....


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Why did you post a blank reply, Val?





  It's a youtube video of a rabbit attacking a snake.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you post a blank reply, Val?
> ...


Where?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Do you have it blocked or something...?




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rebnrnGLKh0[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Go to youtube and type in "rabbit attacks snake"


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

No...I am not blocking youtube...I am mystified.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> No...I am not blocking youtube...I am mystified.





I've posted it twice now in this thread.  Click on my post as if you're going to quote it and copy & paste the youtube link in another window...?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you post a blank reply, Val?
> ...




INcONCEIVABLE!


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I heard once that a rabbit attacked a snake...but I find it hard to believe.
> ...





^^^


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

You people are pulling my leg, right?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





You could even say it's hard to believe!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 5, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you post a blank reply, Val?
> ...



I believe you because I posted that same video.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





SO I assume this means you can't see it either...?  Post #64


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 5, 2011)

Valerie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



I saw it and I also posted the same video The rabbit chased the snake up the tree


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




I made a mistake it's 64 not 67...


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

Only the initiated can see it.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Only the initiated can see it.


I guess...I still think it is bogus...no way could a rabbit attack a snake.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 I hope you are able to crow some new ones.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Only the initiated can see it.
> ...





It's on tha u tubes Rav, so it MUST be true!


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Only the initiated can see it.
> ...


 What if I told you the rabbit was a pit bull mix?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...


I would still not beagle it.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I heard once that a rabbit attacked a snake...but I find it hard to believe.
> ...


----------



## manifold (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not surprised.  Saudis can't tell jews and vultures apart.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




did you now, brokkoli?


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 It's no tall tail. You should at leash look at the video.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

quit hawking that bogus snake video, for crane out loud.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...


The video doberman exist! Jeesh, how many times do I have to old yeller you?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> quit hawking that bogus snake video, for crane out loud.


If we want your lupine we'll asp you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



i frown upon dogpiles, bitches.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 You getting quite pug-nacious, Lassie.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> quit hawking that bogus snake video, for crane out loud.


You follow all my posts. I'm beginning to think you are storking me.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > quit hawking that bogus snake video, for crane out loud.
> ...



don't quail, dennis moore will help yew.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH5OnkzI6fo&feature=fvw[/ame]

^^ that's how you post a video.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > quit hawking that bogus snake video, for crane out loud.
> ...



titmouse, please.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 Get fresh with me, Buster, and I'll whippoorwill your ass.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...




oh yeah?

i will paradise-flycatcher your fork-tailed drongo.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 Don't make me owl with laughter. 

Now buzzard off.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Ravi (Jan 5, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...


 I've seen you emuing german shepherds.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



yer a hoot.

anguille, gentille anguille, je te plumerai.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 5, 2011)

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




loon, link that, or be known as a babbler from now on.

ps: i eat barbet-wire for breakfast.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 6, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> A  vulture tagged by scientists at Tel Aviv University has strayed into  Saudi Arabian territory, where it was promptly arrested on suspicion of  being a Mossad spy, Israeli and Saudi media reported Tuesday.





manifold said:


> I'm not surprised.  Saudis can't tell jews and vultures apart.



It Makes Sense to Me


----------



## Anguille (Jan 6, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 
Are you raven mad?  No way will I alouette that! Just try it and you will live to egret it!!


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 6, 2011)

I would just make myself a big 'LOL' ..


----------



## Ropey (Jan 6, 2011)

Which one of you titmice were here wren I posted my previous link?  Or is all you do parroting other stellers humming a note...

Nu?


----------



## Jos (Jan 6, 2011)

It's the israeli hacks that are _Hawk_ing the arrest of a mossad bird


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ya know, I, uhm, whew

How do you take your government seriously?

I had a thread about the sharks, and there were a couple of nuts that thought it possible.

Personnally I think the bird was a decoy to get the muslims to forget about the spy satanlight circlin over head.

Do muslims play banjos?  B/c this crap is back woods kuntry fryd ignant


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

those arabian bustards can go on bunting, arresting and mocking birds. 

but to me this vulture is and will always be a heron.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Which one of you titmice were here wren I posted my previous link? Or is all you do parroting other stellers humming a note...
> 
> Nu?


 Thanks for posting the bobolink to the vireo.


----------



## manifold (Jan 7, 2011)

you guys are grackle'n me up


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2011)

Will the bird be allowed a lawyer? will he be tried under Shariah law?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Will the bird be allowed a lawyer? will he be tried under Shariah law?



he will not finch, no matter what eagle consequences he might face.

never will he talon his flock.

and he will never violate the hatch act.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Will the bird be allowed a lawyer? will he be tried under Shariah law?
> ...



Will he get beheaded, or be given a sentence of 500 lashes?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



there is a 99,99% probability that he will be feathered.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



You think they'll throw him in the deep fryer?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




nah, he will make escape in a night in gale.


----------



## manifold (Jan 7, 2011)

We'll have to see if the mourning dovetails into anger.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2011)

Will the birds lawyers be working around the cluck on his defense?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

his revenge will be swift, and then he will get all the chicks.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you think if theres resistance there will be a bloody coop?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 7, 2011)

This thread is a little hard to swallow.


----------



## manifold (Jan 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> This thread is a little hard to swallow.



Wren it takes a turn for the warbler, you know you're in troupial.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a little hard to swallow.
> ...


Now your just raven, condor you do better than that?


----------



## manifold (Jan 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I don't think I canary.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

snipe duck snipe duck snipe.

soon someone will be going on a killing osprey.


----------



## manifold (Jan 7, 2011)

Why don't you go suck a cockatoo.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> Why don't you go suck a cockatoo.




oh my goshawk, 

the seedeater crows.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

What a yoke! A bird getting a-roosted for espigeonage!


----------



## Ravi (Jan 7, 2011)

frigate bird! These threads always devolve into shrikes!


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> frigate bird! These threads always devolve into shrikes!


 Tits all Bush's fault.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > frigate bird! These threads always devolve into shrikes!
> ...



yeah, we had a nice chat. it was a lark.

but then it turned bit-tern. of courser.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 Of caws it did.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

on the other wing, i think the saudis just want to beo informed about beak oil. they know it will soon be time to pay the sandpiper.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

Bush is such a chirp!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Bush is such a chirp!



mara-BOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ravi (Jan 7, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Bush is such a chirp!


Cheep shot.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Bush is such a chirp!
> ...





go fly a kite.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...


Aw, quit your widgeon, trogon!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




rook, i mean no disrespect, starling. but please, go-away bird.


----------



## Samir (Jan 7, 2011)

kill all jew birds


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

Samir said:


> kill all jew birds



o'riole?


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...


 Ravi isn't going anywhere. She refuses to budgie.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Hawking your parroted warbling?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Ah, raptor! Methinks you are trying to roadrunner away with my heart.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

Ropey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 No fowl language, please.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 L.K. Eider is trying to ab-duck you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




no. i just thrush no one.

and i am out of ducktape.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 7, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 He kingfisher all he wants but you'll always be my one blue tEAL.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

don't flutter yourself.

i will no longer be partridge to this.

good nightjar


----------



## elvis (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> don't flutter yourself.
> 
> i will no longer be partridge to this.
> 
> good nightjar



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOiKa51ll-k[/ame]


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> don't flutter yourself.
> 
> i will no longer be partridge to this.
> 
> good nightjar


 Did you just tell Ravi to flock off!


----------



## Anguille (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> don't flutter yourself.
> 
> i will no longer be partridge to this.
> 
> good nightjar


 Toucan play at that game. 
Fais dodo.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 7, 2011)

Anguille said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > don't flutter yourself.
> ...


 I am pish! I will wattle off now....


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I suppose he won't be gettin a trial by peers.

My attempt @ comedy........


----------



## Ropey (Jan 8, 2011)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I suppose he won't be gettin a trial by peers.
> 
> My attempt @ comedy........



I Egret that Oxpeckers can't be carrion that...


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL .. I can't stop laughing .. I told this again to my dad this Morning .. And I do whenever I meet with my friends .. LOL .. People have crossed the level-of-stupidity


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Saudi Arabia 'nabbed Israeli-tagged vulture for being Mossad spy' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> A  vulture tagged by scientists at Tel Aviv University has strayed into  Saudi Arabian territory, where it was promptly arrested on suspicion of  being a Mossad spy, Israeli and Saudi media reported Tuesday.



Ravi Ravi Ravi, the Jews control Sharks, who have really bad tempers, why are you shocked that we also control birds? 

Just wait until we control pigs and dogs. We will have them revolt against their Arab oppessors!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 21, 2011)

adeel_sami said:


> LOL .. I can't stop laughing .. I told this again to my dad this Morning .. And I do whenever I meet with my friends .. LOL .. People have crossed the level-of-stupidity



Did you see the thread about how scantily clad women cause earthquakes in Iran?


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 21, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> adeel_sami said:
> 
> 
> > LOL .. I can't stop laughing .. I told this again to my dad this Morning .. And I do whenever I meet with my friends .. LOL .. People have crossed the level-of-stupidity
> ...



Emmmmmm I can understand this would be said. Yes, calamities are the fact but most of the time we relate them on ourselves.


----------

